# Don't be a Dewayne.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Dewayne is my friend Lees son in law, and has came to visit him for a bit during Christmas holidays. Lee and I had set up a coyote hunt together for either Christmas eve or Christmas day. 
So Lee calls Friday evening and asked if I want to go hunt on Christmas day, I tell him that would be great as Kare was going to spend the day with her family and a sister I just can not stand to be around. Lee then informs me his son in law is there and brought a varmint rifle with him, did I mind if he came along. No that will be fine we many time hunt in a group of 3. 

Lee Picked me up at 6:30 at the Park and ride south east of town as we had done Wednesday when we tried to hunt the wind. Lee drove us to a farm we had not hunted in almost 3 months where they raise sheep, we hunt several sheep farms by word of mouth gotten invites to. 
Dewayne keeps babbling about his Varmint rifle a black rifle till Lee told him to shut up for a while. I got the idea that Lee was not over joyed with his daughters choice of husband. 

We get to the farm and despite being told to do things quietly Dewayne jumps out and slams the SUV door and starts talking again till Lee reminded him about being Quite. Since the snow has melted is down to just 3 to 4 inches we walk back to an fence line on a side hill over looking a big grassy and bushy swale to set up. Lee had described the set up on the way to the farm where each of us would set and area of coverage. 

I set the call out and Lee does the decoy and we set down to wait as the call goes thru its run. We are at the 15 minute mark and a coyote pokes it head out of a clump of brush in my area of coverage. I am waiting for it to get a bit closer and show the whole body no need to take a 250 yard shot when you can get a 100 to 150 yard shot. When the coyote hits the 200 yard mark Dewayne shifts positions, the coyote seen the movement and stops. Before I can fire Dewayne opens up just as the coyote turns and runs. Dewayne emptied half a 10 round clip and missed the coyote every time and just about killed the weasel ball decoy. 

I am not to awful happy but decide to grin and bear it but Lee came unglued. I have known him ,fished and hunted with him for 22 years, never saw him so mad.
Told him that what he had did was not proper, it was not in his area of coverage. Lees said I don't know what garbage dump Nat found you in but I will help her take you back where ever that was. Dewayne is in his 40's and some how knew to keep his mouth shut as Lee is ripping on him. 
Walking back to the parked SUV Lee said we were done for the day. 

Told me he would call and we could try again with out the stupid kid before the New Year. Took me back to my truck and I came home, message on the home phone From John. Wondered about a hunt during the week as they were coming home from Boston a day early because of weather forecast they had seen. Week is looking up already. 

*Remember your manners and do not be a Dewayne*

 Al


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh my God Al, don't we all have to deal with incompetent folks afield not by choice? I could scream out loud about the problems here too! I know we need to mentor newbies .... I didn't know it would cause me more than stress and sleepless nights....hoping for better results in the future ..... not holding my breathe or sleeping well though....Like pick up your feet when walk in the woods... :walk:


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

You can not believe how fortunate I feel that my daughters married well.
Not wealthy, just good guys.


----------



## AnchorRanchFarm (Nov 17, 2016)

Great job teaching Dewayne how to be a better hunter. I'm sure Lee's daughter married Dewayne because of his prowess as a skilled hunter of coyotes. Wonderful fathering there. Yelling insults really is the best way to teach boys how to be men, isn't it? I'm sure the family dynamic is going to progress swimmingly. After all, what's more important, forging a useful relationship with the man who sleeps with your daughter, or shooting a coyote? Can't you just smell the Christmas spirit?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Some people you just can't teach. Kid Yes kid but an adult kid *not a BOY,* Lee and I are in our 70's. Kid should have listened as instructions were given in *PLAIN SIMPLE ENGLASH* on the ride to the farm and he is after all *an adult*.

He didn't follow instructions be cause he like a lot of kids today are all about them selves ME ME. He took the shot because he wanted the coyote and if he had waited maybe one would have shown in his zone. Maybe he would have to have waited till even the second or third set. That happens a bunch hunting in a group, ask me how I know.

But that never came about because he chose to be a game hog ruining it for every one. Making every one mad too.

*We get paid for the coyotes so in effect the kid stole money from MY pocket.* I refuse to deal with people like that.

Could have under stood a 16 year old and maybe even a 20 year old but not an full grown adult who was given instructions.

 Al


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm on your side Al...the ME, ME, ME...is so true....it hurts to have to spend time with folks that don't realize you are sharing knowledge and they are always taking the results.... You can't fix or teach the greedy anything....trust me on that.They will steal anything and claim it all theirs... with their pics on their stupid phones.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Calm yerself. Ain't no point in workin' yerself into a frazzle. Just don't go with the idjit' agin'. Life's to short to unnecessarily dwell on such.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks Brown Egg. Won't go with him again and know he won't be invited either.

John, Lee and I are going out Thursday afternoon. 
Then we will help john set up for a new years eve party.

 Al


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Good Luck hunting Al, and hope the party is a fun one too!


----------

